# Latest signs



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Latest signs for friends. First sign is for my ex shop foreman who retired to train horses full time. The wood is cypress. Used the mirror process for the horse heads. Second sign is pine. First sign is 7x38.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nicely done...
very nice...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

By golly, he's getting the hang of it!!

That cypress has some nice grain to it.

HJ


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice indeed.


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

So can you put an ink jet cartage in your CNC and use it to do the painting on the signs?
Allen


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Ink jet on a CNC would be problematic. I know a CNC owner that has his CNC holding a paint brush though. Ought to be a way to toolpath so the CNC can do the painting of the letters....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

4DThinker said:


> Ink jet on a CNC would be problematic. I know a CNC owner that has his CNC holding a paint brush though. Ought to be a way to toolpath so the CNC can do the painting of the letters....


Paint Pen???...
Paint Pens


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

When I carved the letters I cut a piece of poster board and taped it in place and allowed for the thickness and let the bit cut out both. Put leads weight on poster board, ceran wrapped horses heads and edging and sprayed painted. Less time than painting by hand. Still small amount of sanding but minimal.
Mark


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Mark,

All you had to do was use masking tape on the letters when you carved them. It'll uplift some along the edges, but it'll keep your sanding to a minimum. They also make masking tape for sign makers in different sticky strengths.

HJ


----------



## BobbyLee (Jan 25, 2016)

Nice work. I really like the raised horse heads on it. It's giving me some ideas floating in my head to try free handing.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice work.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

I will try the masking tape on the next sign this weekend
Mark


----------



## salce (Feb 29, 2016)

Very nice wood signs.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks.I am making more this weekend for my wife and my father in law and I will post pics
Mark


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Latest sign for our anniversary. Made sure not to forget it.lol
Make


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Awwwwwwwww - - ain't that sweet.

Gotcha by 4 years.

HJ


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Nice work Mark. You got me by 2 months & 2 days.
Nice to see that someone gets their work done early. I would still be working on it the day before.

Dave


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Dave,

The only reason he got done early was that was a test run on the tool length sensor settings. He's really one of us. 

Now he's got to make the real one that says "Happy Wife - Happy Life" or the real one that says "If Mama ain't happy - ain't nobody happy."

HJ


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

HJ,

Glad that I am not the only one that waits until the last minute. Hope his tool sensor is working for him now.

Sure wish I could get some of Mark's warm weather here, this cold, wind and occasional snow is getting old...fast.

Dave


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

It's already started here. Supposed to get 2-5" before changing to sleet and then rain. Wonder if they'll try to get the game in tonight. The ball park is about 40 miles south of me.

HJ


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

That was on manual processor. Spent the weekend cleaning up the temple of tools. Sawdust and sandpaper was stacking up. Added another shelf on cnc table for storing lumber. Did stain father in law's sign today. Turned computer off and unplugged it for the whole week. Ran test weds night on tool length sensor and it worked all 4 times. So the only thing I did was power down the computer.
Mark


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Finally got er to cut, did ya? Good show.

HJ

You would really get a lot of use out of a fire pit -- lots of available fuel - even though it's not really free.

HJ


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks good Mark! Doubt that unplugging the computer made any difference, still feel it is the manual cancelling (G49) between using the tool sensor post processor and the non tool sensor post processor runs.

Just glad it is working.

Dave


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

We will find out weds night or Saturday am
!mark


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Cutting my Edison auto sign tomorrow 
Mark


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Good luck!! You should be ok if the eagle came out good.

HJ


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

edison auto said:


> We will find out weds night or Saturday am
> !mark


Mark, Waiting for a picture.. Hope it went well. Giving the cnc a rest, has been nice here, so got yard work done, deck tore down (and material ordered to rebuild) and dock and boat lift put in yesterday. Was a busy day and I need a day to rest.

Dave


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Ran my Edison auto service sign and tool length sensor worked perfect. After I get through sanding and staining I will post a pic. Going to run another this weekend and if it works I will order the zpuck. Glad you got the deck ready to go.
Mark


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Glad to hear the tool sensor worked for you...finally.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

I am glad it worked too. One more this weekend and then I will order the zpuck
Mark


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Here is my Edison auto service sign still wet with stain.
Mark


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Boy, does that design look familiar!!!!

Glad you got it to cut right.

Are we good, or just lucky once in a while?

HJ


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Both


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Nice job Mark!


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Latest sign for my accountant. She did not understand what a cnc machine did so I told her I would show what it does. Still wet with stain
Mark


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks like you got it figured out Mark!! Nice job.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You used your "deductible" CNC machine I hope.

Looking good.

HJ


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Jes HJ I used my deducted cnc. Now to make another for my shortstop on my softball team. He had a boy so now just change the names and numbers.
Mark


----------

